# HP DC series ext. DVD burner/Video capture device .. anyone?



## LAKOTA (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm debating options for a DVD burner and a video capture device. I can go with an internal burner and internal capture device, but I also found the HP DC series external combos that sure look interesting. It's a DVD burner and Video capture device all-in-one that connects via USB 2.0. I have no experience with any of them, so any advise or experience with burners or capture devices would help with my decision.

Anyone ever used the HP DC3000, 4000, or 5000?


----------



## Hal (Dec 30, 2004)

What you talkin' bout ?  :  I have no info to offer but it sounds like what I would like to do. I want to copy and burn my old VHS videos, home movies to a dvd. Is this what I would need? How much $$$ are we talking here?


----------



## LAKOTA (Dec 30, 2004)

Yep, that is what you need. These units have built-in analog, S-video and digital inputs. This covers most every type of video cam out there. IMO the S-video is best , and that is what I'll use. You can burn directly to your DVD or download to your computer for editing with the included software (or any that you may currently have). 

Look over the DC5000 (latest version) by clicking here DC5000. You can also search for the DC4000 there to see the differences between them.

You can get the latest version, the DC5000 for $200 or less.  You can pick up the 4000 for around $120 shipped. The main difference between the 4000 and 5000 is that the 5000 burns double layer DVD's which enables you to burn and store about twice as much as regular single layer burners. No a big deal to me since a regular DVD will hold about an hour in the highest quality video.

I'll probably go with the 4000 just to save a little cash.


----------



## dbodkin (Jan 1, 2005)

I have the DC5000 it works fine but I am biased.. i work for HP     I had to upgrade my PC since my USB was version 1.1.  I have transferred all my old 8MM movies to mini DVC and then used the firewire connection.  I now have everything on  10 dvd's. Took up a whole cabinet on 8MM and VHS tapes. Plus now they are nearly "forever" media.


----------



## LAKOTA (Jan 1, 2005)

Glad to hear a positive note on the DC series. I figure I'll go for the 4000 since I can get it for less $. My primary use for the unit will be to convert my Hi8 video to DVD. I also want it for making short video clips to publish from my hat/helmet cam.

Have you used the DC to convert any Hi8's to DVD? I would really like to know what to expect as far as picture quality. Would I be asking too much to expect as good or better quality than the Hi8 after transfering to the DVD? No firewire on my cam, only S-video.


----------



## dbodkin (Jan 1, 2005)

Lakota
I cant complain about quality of video capture. It lost very little clairity if any. VHS was my worst case. The Mini DVC is already digital and it looks the same on either media. I took an extra step by going VHS to mini DVC. I just hooked up the VHS to my mini DVC camcorder and left it overnight. Until I worked my way through 36 VHS tapes.   :speechles  I bought the DC5000 employee discounts help


----------



## davidhelmly (Feb 1, 2005)

Lakota, Did you make this purchase yet? If so I would like to know how it is working for you, How is the quality and how hard is it to figure out. When it comes to computer and electronics I am none to swoooft.


----------



## LAKOTA (Feb 1, 2005)

Yep, I purchased a DC4000. 
I like it A LOT and would highly recommend the HP series. . If you use the Arc Soft software that came with it, it's very easy to use. You can even convert and record straight to the DVD if wanted, without going through your computer and editing.

I've made a couple of DVD's and several clips for internet use. If you get one, you'll want to learn the editing parts. Makes your DVD much more interesting and easy to view. You have all kinds of options like adding faders of all sorts, music and much more.

Good luck if you decide to make a purchase.


----------



## dbodkin (Feb 1, 2005)

Something to note...

If the tape you are attempting to transfer over to DVD is "Copyright Protected" The application will not allow you to copy it. So dont expect to copy your favorite VHS movies    Only way around it is to "rip" the VHS copyright protection first to another media.. May not be totally legal.


----------



## Ga-Spur (Feb 5, 2005)

If you buy the DVD,you mean you can't back it up .


----------



## dbodkin (Feb 5, 2005)

Not without ripping the protection scheme

http://www.dvdshrink.org/


----------

